# PCMCIA Pinout



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I would like to find the pinouts for a PCMCIA port. I got a new network card and it don't seem to be getting power. I'm hoping I can find the pinout of a PCMCIA card and then go from there figuring out what the deal is.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Why does everything like this I ask for not get a response for three months?:angry2:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*okies*

ok, try this link....



PCMCIA Pinouts 

but, not only will i give you a fish, and feed you for a day, i will teach you to fish, and feed you forever.
this is what i did to get the answer in less than 5 minutes.
i hope it is not an incorrect answer.

go to your favorite search engine...
mine is www.dogpile.com and sometimes i use www.google.com

type in your question.... (in this case i entered "PCMCIA pinouts")

sit back a sec, and then sort through a dozen pages real fast to see what one is actually talking about what you are looking for. (this time it was the third site down on the list)

then......

if that fails, ask your question here.

we should all remember how to use a search engine. 
sorta like a modern day librarian, i remember asking her for alot of help when i was looking for important info, but now there's dogpile 

~BoB~


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Lectraplayer said:


> *I would like to find the pinouts for a PCMCIA port. I got a new network card and it don't seem to be getting power. I'm hoping I can find the pinout of a PCMCIA card and then go from there figuring out what the deal is. *


You know, it's odd, but I see a valid response one day after you posted your question. Perhaos a little patience is called for, the pay for this job isn't all that outstanding!


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm glad someone had luck with this, but everything I got when I searched was about the PC card slots on Sudam's brother's brother's laptop.:tongue2: As far as having to wait, most of the pinout threads I have asked have went several weeks without a single post. I was thinking this one was turning out the same way.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*hmmm*

well, you might not have used a simple enough or descriptive enough keyword. it seems "pcmcia pinouts" worked fine for me....

if you tried this as a keyword and still didnt get help......

then your search engine cant find it's own a**.

LOL

wonder why i found it on the first search, third listing......

literally the third thing it found....

some things, we will never know.

~BoB~


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I didn't post because I have no idea what the PCMCIA pinouts are or how you would troubleshoot them or rapair a PCMCIA problem.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

> I didn't post because I have no idea what the PCMCIA pinouts are or how you would troubleshoot them or rapair a PCMCIA problem.


don't feel bad man...

i dont know what the F*** they are or what to do with them either, i only posted because i do sorta know what a pinout is, and i know how to use search media, such as encyclopedae (mass plural same as larvae) and a dictionary...

and im glad i didnt post a totally irrelevant answer

~BoB~


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*oh yeah*

and that site seems to have a ton of pinout listings....

most of the important ones anyway.

~BoB~


----------

